
Ask HN: Sorry I'm new but how do I - andrewfromx
Get notified when someone comments on something I&#x27;ve submitted from a few days ago?
======
markyc
@dangrossman built this service:
[http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/)

------
brudgers
I generally will check the "submissions" link on my profile. For replies to my
comments, I scroll through the "threads" link.

------
detaro
You don't :/

There were external services providing that, but I'm not sure if any are still
active.

